# My Wine making area and cellar



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2010)

After looking at drgags winemaking area and the cellars on this site I realized I never posted mine. My wine Cellar is only 6X8 and as of this week holds 732 bottles.


----------



## Joanie (May 22, 2010)

That's a beautiful thing, Dan! I really like the sideways bottles. 

I see many empty carboys on the floor tho. What's up with that??? =)


----------



## Runningwolf (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Joan. I added all of the side way bottles racks over Christmas, Each one holds 27 bottles. They are three deep. The two bottles in the back are ones aginging for a year or more. The bottles in the front represent my library or one bottle of each thing I have made. I made room this week to add the wire rack which holds 152 bottles. I made all of the wooden racks when I built the room. No climate control but the room stay a consistant 60-63 degrees.


I knew someone would make a comment on the empty carboys..LOL I had just bottled five batches the weekI took this picture. Right now I am experimenting with some ice wine (late harvest Vidal). I have some in a secondary right now with a half a pound of chocolate and some I will blend with cranberry. The rest I will leave as is.


Sure glad you jumped in here before Wade or tepe. LOL


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2010)

Lately I have been keeping a few carboys empty. I have a decent supply of wine and it doesnt go that fast in my house as Im really the only one who drinks here. I do spend every year getting as much free fruit as I can though as that wine goes the fastest and like I said its free!


----------



## Joanie (May 22, 2010)

Yep, I rarely get the opportunity to needle people. =)


----------



## Goodfella (May 22, 2010)

Very nice Dan!!!


Good job


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2010)

Very nice! Nice use of space as well. 

I see one of them fancy electric shrink wrap do-hickey's also.


----------



## grapeman (May 22, 2010)

He has a post on that here showing I think his daughter shrinking capsules.


I love those custom made wood racks. Great job. No problem having an empty carboy or two. You need those for transfering to and from the other five dozen carboys you have............ oh wait.... that may just be me.............never mind. Fill up those carboys.


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2010)

And your Thermoencapsular is all white huh?


----------



## drgags (May 22, 2010)

nice job...wish i had those empty carboys....they wouldnt be empty long....seems like every week i have to go buy one....lol.....love the wall racks also....being that your room is not 58 degrees or below...how long have you been keeping your wine.....???? i figure i will turn my cellar over every 2 years once it gets going....how about you??...i have only been making kits, will have to learn the real fruit side next......have a couple peach trees in the front yard, have to go around lake erie to get some grapes......unless i find a supplier close.....


----------



## Waldo (May 22, 2010)

Awesome buddy..


----------



## Runningwolf (May 23, 2010)

Wade yes my Thermocapsular is painted all grey. double click on picture below to see it in action with my daughter demonstrating. I got this about a month ago from George. I took it to a friends house to do some bottling tonight and...well he'll be putting in an order with George also in a week or two. It is unbelievable!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 23, 2010)

drgags said:


> nice job...wish i had those empty carboys....they wouldnt be empty long....seems like every week i have to go buy one....lol.....love the wall racks also....being that your room is not 58 degrees or below...how long have you been keeping your wine.....???? i figure i will turn my cellar over every 2 years once it gets going....how about you??...i have only been making kits, will have to learn the real fruit side next......have a couple peach trees in the front yard, have to go around lake erie to get some grapes......unless i find a supplier close.....










drgags, once you get past six or seven its easy to sneak a new one in each week without being noticed. I just started in the fall of 2008 so I don't have anything over two years old yet. The two year turn over rate is about right for the whites which we prefer. Our tastes are changing though so I just bottled two reds. I figure when they are in their prime in 1.5-2 years we may be ready for them. The reds will be around longer than the two year time frame. Constant temperature is far more important then keeping the cellar at 58 degrees or lower. The room is always dark and has verydim lighting in it when i do turn the lights on.


Currently I am only doing kits and juice from the wineries around here and from Walkers. If you check out http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/they are only a two hour drive or less from you.


----------



## Goodfella (May 23, 2010)

very cool....


I need to get one of them


----------



## Runningwolf (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Well you know that I have had mine forever now and would never go without one again, just never seen the gray one.


----------



## Brent2489 (May 25, 2010)

Where did u get the wire wine rack??


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2010)

Besides online you could even get fence panels at tractor Supply if you wanted to get creative and make one.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 25, 2010)

Your wine area looks great!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Dan


----------

